# iwlwifi problem

## pavel.stratil

Hi all,

I'm having a problem with my 5300 AGN driver. I don't know the root cause as I have been updating too many things at once, but I suppose its a combined problem of kernel/ucode/userspace. All in all, NetworkManager says, that wifi is unavailable

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

teredo    no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

and

```

$ dmesg | grep iwl

[   15.628307] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   15.628318] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   15.628349] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

[   15.628352] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc90000674000

[   15.628356] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x0

[   15.628449] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[   15.628500] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 AGN, REV=0x24

[   15.628569] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   15.648447] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x120, CALIB=0x4

[   15.648451] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Device SKU: 0Xf0

[   15.648467] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[   15.806142] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.

[   15.887655] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.83.5.1 build 33692

[   15.887996] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   24.612676] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -132

[   24.612761] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Unable to initialize device.

[   25.335081] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -132

[   25.335164] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Unable to initialize device.

[   25.354471] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -132

[   25.354554] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Unable to initialize device.

[   25.355022] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -132

[   25.355130] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Unable to initialize device.

[   25.610391] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -132

[   25.610474] iwlwifi 0000:0c:00.0: Unable to initialize device.

```

...

```

# uname -a

Linux vrrr 3.2.0-gentoo #2 SMP Sat Jan 7 09:46:12 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU U9400 @ 1.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

using latest ucode 8.83.5.1-1 (not in portage) - tried prev. versions initially, didnt work for. Any tips?

Thanks lots, Pavel

----------

## geeksheik

Same problem here with the 5300.  Any progress?

----------

## Rexilion

Why not try the 3.4 kernel?

----------

## geeksheik

It was the physical kill switch on the laptop.  Duh.   :Embarassed: 

----------

